# المرجع التعليمي بالغة العربية لبرنامج Etab



## سامر سبسبي (16 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :

أقدم لكم مرجع تعليمي باللغة العربية لبرنامج Etab .
والسلام عليكم

ETABS.PDF​


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (16 فبراير 2006)

thanx alot brother


----------



## ban (16 فبراير 2006)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## sykd2005 (16 فبراير 2006)

thanks a lot brother


----------



## magda (21 فبراير 2006)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## ammar2123 (22 فبراير 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaledelmasry (23 فبراير 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## C.Engineer (23 فبراير 2006)

تسلم كثير 

كتاب رائع


----------



## عمرو11 (2 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا:13:


----------



## engms.2006 (27 أغسطس 2006)

ممكن كتاب اوتوكاد 2d ,3d شرح بس يكون عربي


----------



## engms.2006 (27 أغسطس 2006)

ممكن مرجع اوتوكاد عربي ياريت يكون 2 و3 D


----------



## أكاش (27 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saleh_agiza (27 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mustapha Amine (28 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ASHRAFE (29 أغسطس 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ماهر ديب (29 أغسطس 2006)

*شكرا جزيلا*

شكرا على هذا الكتاب الرائع ..
يرجى الاهتمام أكثر بالبرامج الانشائية من حيث كيفية معرفة هل النتائج صحيحة أم لا شكرا
ماهر ديب


----------



## RESEARCHER (30 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إسلام سامي (1 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdocivil (1 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engms.2006 (3 سبتمبر 2006)

الف مبروك علي الموقع الجديد والذي يتضمن ملتقي الكتب الهندسية ولكن لي رجاء ارجو اثراء المكتبة العربية بالكتب الهندسية والتي تفيد المستخدم او المهندس المدني بالاضافة الي الاعتزاز باللغة انا لا اقول اهمال الكتب الانجليزية ولكن محاول جعلهم يسيروا بالتوازي حتي يتسني لنا الحصول علي الاستفادة المثلي من الفهم وملاحقة الركب


----------



## مصطفى المعاصرى (7 سبتمبر 2006)

ياليت مرجع لشرح Prokon بالعربى ( طلبى الوحيد )


----------



## al_atheer (7 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## engms.2006 (8 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الي كل اعضاء المنتدي كيف يمكنني رفع ملف من جهازي الي المنتدي وذلك حتي اكون عضو فعال استفيد وافيد باذن الله 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## engms.2006 (8 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الي كل اعضاء المنتدي كيف يمكنني رفع ملف من جهازي الي المنتدي وذلك حتي اكون عضو فعال استفيد وافيد باذن الله 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## engms.2006 (8 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من كل الاعضاء ان يوضحوا لي كيف اقوم برفع احد الملفات من علي جهازي الي المنتدي وذلك حتي نحقق افضل استفادة وان افيد واستفيد حيث ان عندي كتب كثيرة وهل هناك مدي لهذه الملفات اقصد احجام لاتزيد عنها مثل 250 ميجابايت مثلا وياليت يكون الشرح بالتفصيل لو سمحتم حتي اتمكن من تطبيقه بسهولة ويسر
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
وكل عام انتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## توفيق قشلان (8 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله عني كل خير.


----------



## الفرعون الغامض (8 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جداااا جدااا


----------



## صبرى محمود (28 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## descovery_2000 (28 سبتمبر 2006)

الف شششششششششششششششششششششششكر اخوي العزيز


----------



## nouman (29 سبتمبر 2006)

أخي الكريم
شكرا لك


----------



## majed_ajel (30 سبتمبر 2006)

وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## faris7 (27 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا وبارككم الله يا وردة


----------



## mohammed123 (28 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر علي هذا المرجع


----------



## mshafey (10 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mezoo992007 (12 يناير 2007)

:77: شكرا جزيلا لك وننتظر منك الكثير ويوضع فى ميزان حسناتك:77:
:14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14:


----------



## elfeky2000 (1 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد12 (2 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## باسل حلب (4 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير والبسك العافية ورزقك بعملك الصالح من فضله


----------



## M.waseem (4 فبراير 2007)

الله يعطيك الصحة و العافية


----------



## ibrahim albitar (4 فبراير 2007)

thanks alot for your effort


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (8 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## harire (13 فبراير 2007)

merci
merci


----------



## en_maher (13 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## en_maher (13 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mas_eg75 (6 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamdy330 (6 مارس 2007)

thannnnnnnnnx


----------



## sameh_majeed (7 مارس 2007)

*What about the Etab software ????????*

dear freinds , the book you attached over there is great reference , but I would realy appreciate it if you can show me the website to download the softwareitself, I'm lookin through the internet for the Etab but I was not successfully so far, 
I'm sorry I'm writing in English as I'm using a laptop withou Arabic letters !!!!!!

best regards 
Keep the good work up :1:


----------



## ياسر ريان (10 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## Mickey (10 أبريل 2007)

thanx alot brother


----------



## ابوبكر مصطفى (9 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng.walee (10 يونيو 2007)

مشكووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الذهب النادر (10 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## semoo (13 يونيو 2007)

أولا ألف شكر على الكتاب لكن عند تحميلى للكتاب أجد الملف المحمل ملف اسمه attatchment.php ولا يفتح بالاكروبات ريدر هذه المشكله واجهتنى للكثير من الملفات فى الموقع أرجو منك رفع الملف على أى موقع مشاركه ملفات مثل www.4shared.com 
حتى يتسنى لى تحميله وأرجو من الساده المشرفين افادتى بمشكله الملفات التى تواجهنى فى المنتدى


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (15 يوليو 2007)

مشكور يا هندسة علي الكتاب الجميل


----------



## abd83 (15 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## علي سعد علي (15 يوليو 2007)

سلمت يداك وسدد الله خطاك


----------



## Eng-Khalid (15 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## haider ibrahem (16 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي العزيز مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## Ayman1967 (11 أغسطس 2007)

الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## Ayman1967 (11 أغسطس 2007)

ش_______________________________كرا"


----------



## مكتب يلدا (12 أغسطس 2007)

شكراً يا أبو سمرة :77:


----------



## قمرفلسطين (12 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## the pump (12 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم


----------



## jamaika3003 (13 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 1456 (13 أغسطس 2007)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## akramsh (19 سبتمبر 2007)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## هاشم حسن (19 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الله يحفظك ويبارك فيك


----------



## zmry1965 (19 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## راسم النعيمي (19 سبتمبر 2007)

engms.2006 قال:


> ممكن كتاب اوتوكاد 2d ,3d شرح بس يكون عربي


واضم صوتي لصوتك وياريت بصوره مبسطه وليس عن طريق ترجمة الHELP مع الشكر


----------



## علي الرفاعي (19 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا سقاك الله من ماء الكوثر


----------



## CVLMASTER (19 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير رمضان كريم


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (19 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## m_anas (20 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نهاد عرفان (21 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## جبل الهندسة (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهود مشكور عليه


----------



## م.محمد سعود (27 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرأ"يا صديقي وفقك الله


----------



## م.محمد سعود (27 سبتمبر 2007)

وفقك الله يا صديقي


----------



## وردة البستان (6 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moheb (6 نوفمبر 2007)

مع جزيل الشكر على المجهود الكبير
و أرجو الإشارة إلى أي إصدار من الإيتاب يتبع هذا الكتاب

محب


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## راسم النعيمي (7 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وننتظر المزيد


----------



## براء فارس (25 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## برود الثلج (26 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية يابطل ...


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (26 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس كونكريت (8 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ENG-HUM (9 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على هذاالكتاب


----------



## شاكر محمود شاكر خ (20 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور على هذا الكتاب ألرائع


----------



## dardour (20 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي 
********


----------



## silo (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد هاني السليم (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
ممكن كتب اكتر عن برنامج etabs
لانو عم اشستغل عليه وانا بحاجة لمعلومات اكتر


----------



## مش لاقي (25 أغسطس 2008)

الله يجازيك كل خييييييييييييير. كل عام والمنتدى كله بخير.


----------



## مهندس غزة (25 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابونور سمور (25 أغسطس 2008)

سامر سبسبي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> أقدم لكم مرجع تعليمي باللغة العربية لبرنامج Etab .
> والسلام عليكم


 
مشكورين على الملف بالعربيه


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (25 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخى على الكتاب وان امكن البرنامج جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس منير (25 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر لك يا أخي الكريم


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (25 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## البريقى (26 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## زوالنون (26 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جدا يا اخى


----------



## حندوسه (26 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووور 
جزاك الله خيرااااااا


----------



## محمود احمد سمير (26 أغسطس 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## fihonil (30 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مسلم (31 أغسطس 2008)

مجهود رائع أخي سامر


----------



## احمد فقير (28 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ليالي محمود (30 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ,جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو زيار (6 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks very much


----------



## مهندس رواوص (6 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سيروان محمود (8 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks dear....


----------



## شام عامر (11 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير
مجهود رائع جدا
​


----------



## حيدر فرحان (11 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (7 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سهم اليمن2012 (10 يناير 2013)

:56::1::56:


----------



## Barwary76 (10 يناير 2013)

الف شكر و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bilal_izaddin (10 يناير 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## Eng.wsa (10 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (8 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (1 مارس 2015)

[MENTION=19813]moaiad[/MENTION]
تحياتي


----------



## NOOR2006 (1 مارس 2015)

شكرا على المجهود جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حمدي شققي (1 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خيير


----------



## MZAYED2010 (1 مارس 2015)

Thanks


----------



## najdat52 (1 مارس 2015)

الف شكر


----------

